# L'Ibook 12'' et les yeux....



## carter (26 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour je suis allé à la Fnac et le vendeur ma vraiment déconseillé l'ibook 12'' car il m'a dit que pour l'usage que j'en ferais (etudier, travailler, regarder des films) le petit ecran me ferais mal au yeux et qu'en plus on est sans cesse obligé de jouer avec la barre de défilement pour pouvoir lire... Il m'a donc conseillé de m'onrienté vers le 14'' en me disant que le 12'' sers plutôt d'ordinateur d'apoint... Qu'en pensez-vous?!
Ceux qui ont un Ibook 12'' pourrait faire part de leurs impressions! lol  
Merci d'avance!


----------



## Trente-Trois (26 Septembre 2005)

Salut, j'ai un iBook 12", mon jugement est faussé car j'en suis fan, mais la taille de l'écran ne me gène pas du tout. Il ne me fait pas plus mal aux yeux que le 17" de mon PowerMac. Par contre, j'ai un iCurve (support), un clavier apple et une souris, car je m'en sers 80% au bureau, donc l'écran est plus haut.

Je te le conseille, il est


----------



## islacoulxii (26 Septembre 2005)

carter a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour je suis allé à la Fnac et le vendeur ma vraiment déconseillé l'ibook 12'' car il m'a dit que pour l'usage que j'en ferais (etudier, travailler, regarder des films) le petit ecran me ferais mal au yeux et qu'en plus on est sans cesse obligé de jouer avec la barre de défilement pour pouvoir lire... Il m'a donc conseillé de m'onrienté vers le 14'' en me disant que le 12'' sers plutôt d'ordinateur d'apoint... Qu'en pensez-vous?!
> Ceux qui ont un Ibook 12'' pourrait faire part de leurs impressions! lol
> Merci d'avance!



Tu lira autant et afichera la meme chose sur un ibook 12 que 14.

Sur le 14, c juste les pixels quis sont plus gros mais la résolution est la meme...
sinon rien ne t'empeche d'avoir chez toi un ecran externe pour avoir un bureau étandu sur 2 écrans...

Le 14" je  le trouve trop grand... pas assez portable pour emmene partout avec soi... J'ai le 12 et il ne me quitte jamais et reste allumé 24h/24 (il semet en veille qd on le ferme) Bref, il me sert comme un palm!  :love:


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Septembre 2005)

Aucun soucis avec le 12" 

et on ne joue pas avec la barre de défilement, mais avec deux doigts


----------



## y&b (26 Septembre 2005)

Franchement, le 12" c'est vraiment le format idéal comme il l'a été dit plus haut lors de déplacement.
Et par contre selon le type de boulot, le double ecran c'est le pied et une solution pas forcement honaireuse.  

Et il est tellement beau ....  :rose:


----------



## Adrienhb (27 Septembre 2005)

Même chose: format parfait pour le trimballer. On peut aussi bien travailler que lire des films dessus.  Bon parfois, j'aimerais bien un chouïa plus de place quand j'ouvre pleins de fenêtres, mais ce n'est pas gênant.  Donc non, non le 12 pouces est très bien (et puis si vraiment tu veux l'acheter à la Fnac, tu peux l'essayer non... faut juste ni l'abîmer ni le salir . Et comme il a été dit le 14 pouces est lourd et plus transportable que portable...

A.


----------



## carter (27 Septembre 2005)

Merci à tous! J'avais peur pcq je compte taffer quand meme pas mal dessus mais si on peut faire bureau etendu...
Le deuxiéme ecran peut-etre celui d'une télé?


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Septembre 2005)

Je te deconseille fortement l'ecran d'une télé comme second moniteur. La résolution d'une télé est pitoyable comparé au moindre ecran informatique. Tu te tuerais les yeux en bossant sur une télé.


----------



## kisco (27 Septembre 2005)

pour utiliser le double écran il faudra installer "screen spanning doctor" (qui est facilement désinstallable)

Oui pour le double écran avec une télé, mais la TV a une résolution super basse donc ne compte rien faire dessus à part lire des films, diaporamas, etc!

Pas de problème d'yeux depuis 1 an avec un 12'' :love:


----------



## Adrienhb (27 Septembre 2005)

Par pure curiosité, et si c'était une télé écran plat? C'est pas une des solutions proposées par Apple pour le mini?

A.


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Septembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Par pure curiosité, et si c'était une télé écran plat? C'est pas une des solutions proposées par Apple pour le mini?
> 
> A.


En fait, tout depend de la résolution de ton ecran. Si c'est un écran de télé, la résolution est de 720x576, ce qui fait pas beaucoup, surtot que le moindre ecran 17" plat fait 1280x1028... 

Si c'est une télé HP, alors là, oui, sans probleme!


----------



## mattthieu (27 Septembre 2005)

depuis quand HP fait des télés ?


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Septembre 2005)

Je voulais HD, mais tout le monde aura rectifier :rose:


----------



## benout (27 Septembre 2005)

Enfin quand même dans l'histoire faudrait retenir que le vendeur de la Fnac a qualifié l'iBook 12" (peut etre la meilleure vente de portable Apple?) d'ordinateur d'"appoint"...Quand je vois le nombre de personnes qui ont comme machine principale cet ordianteur d'appoint, je me dis que les ophtalmos devraient se réjouir...encore une incompétence de la Fnac...je sais je ne devrais pas les compter...


----------



## carter (27 Septembre 2005)

merci pour ces infos 
le mec de la fnac voulait surement me faire acheter le 14''!mdr


----------



## y&b (27 Septembre 2005)

benout a dit:
			
		

> Enfin quand même dans l'histoire faudrait retenir que le vendeur de la Fnac a qualifié l'iBook 12" (peut etre la meilleure vente de portable Apple?) d'ordinateur d'"appoint"...Quand je vois le nombre de personnes qui ont comme machine principale cet ordianteur d'appoint, je me dis que les ophtalmos devraient se réjouir...encore une incompétence de la Fnac...je sais je ne devrais pas les compter...



Absolument d'accord


----------



## cyberyoyo (27 Septembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Même chose: format parfait pour le trimballer. On peut aussi bien travailler que lire des films dessus. Bon parfois, j'aimerais bien un chouïa plus de place quand j'ouvre pleins de fenêtres, mais ce n'est pas gênant.


 
pour la place, j'utilise DESKTOP MANAGER et c'est parfait !

Je recommande vivement le 12'. Un collègue a ramené un 14' aujourd'hui au boulot et c'est pas top... Il est trop mignon le 12 '


----------



## Trente-Trois (27 Septembre 2005)

J'ai acheté mon iBook 12" à la Fnac de Bordeaux, et le vendeur a été super sympa, j'ai aucun reproche à lui faire.   

Les 2 autres machines, elles viennent d'une enseigne concurrente, et là aussi, un vendeur spécial Mac de très bon conseils.


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Septembre 2005)

N'oublions pas qu'il existe aussi la fonction zoom "POMME" ---> "+"   lorsque certains textes sont vraiment trop petits (dans Safari .. mails ... etc )

Donc aucun soucis et regrets concernant mon PB12"  .... c'est le seul vrai portable que je connaisse avec l' Ibook12" bien entendu


----------



## Sebang (27 Septembre 2005)

carter a dit:
			
		

> merci pour ces infos
> le mec de la fnac voulait surement me faire acheter le 14''!mdr




Evidemment, car c'est celui qui se vend le moins bien. Pas fou le vendeur !


----------



## barb4ry (28 Septembre 2005)

> Je recommande vivement le 12'. Un collègue a ramené un 14' aujourd'hui au boulot et c'est pas top... Il est trop mignon le 12 '


 
qu'est ce que tu veux dire exactement par pas top ? Par ce que j'hésite aussi entre le 12" et le 14" sachant que c'est pour faire du montage vidéo et que j'ai quand meme besoin de place......

je voulais aussi savoir si pour se servir d'un deuxieme ecran comme bueau etendu il me fallait un materiel particulier ou n'importe quel ecran peut faire l'affaire, je dit ca par ce que l'écran que je compte mettre date un peu et je suis pas sur qu'il ai toute les prises necessaires


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Septembre 2005)

Tu afficheras la même chose sur le 12" et le 14", sauf que sur le 14", ce sera plus gros (car ils ont la même résolution).

Si tu prends un ecran externe, aucun probleme, tu pourras l'utiliser en bureau etendu avec le freeware screenspanningdoctor...
Quand tu dit qu'il date un peu, c'est à dire? il a quoi comme connexion? VGA (15 broches), 
DVI (numérique, ca m'etonnerais s'il est un peu vieux) ou 
ADC (ancienne connectique Apple, là, c'est plus embetant)

Le 12" est vraiment mignon quand même :love:


----------



## barb4ry (28 Septembre 2005)

ben honnetement j'y connais rien mais il doit dater de 1999 je crois.... donc je dirait plus VGA . Puisqye c'etait lécran d'un PC ca peut pas être une connectique adc si ?

Ca oui je 12" il est mignon mais ca va vraiment etre juste pour le montage ou pour un logiciel comme after effects ou j'ai besoin de pas mal de fenetres en meme temps...... Et puis 14" à mon avis ca doit rester transportable non ? D'ailleurs si quelqu'un qui a un 14" pouvais me donner son avis dessus ca serait coule !


----------



## bobby001 (28 Septembre 2005)

barb4ry a dit:
			
		

> ben honnetement j'y connais rien mais il doit dater de 1999 je crois.... donc je dirait plus VGA . Puisqye c'etait lécran d'un PC ca peut pas être une connectique adc si ?
> 
> Ca oui je 12" il est mignon mais ca va vraiment etre juste pour le montage ou pour un logiciel comme after effects ou j'ai besoin de pas mal de fenetres en meme temps...... Et puis 14" à mon avis ca doit rester transportable non ? D'ailleurs si quelqu'un qui a un 14" pouvais me donner son avis dessus ca serait coule !



Il faut essayer de comprendre ce qu'on te dit : la place pour mettre beaucoup de fenêtre augmente avec la résolution, pas avec la diagonale de l'écran ... Tu mettras autant de fenêtre sur un 14" que sur un 12" avec l'autonomie, la portatibilité en moins ... Si on te conseolle vivement un 12" c'est qu'il y a une raison, si tu veux plus de place va falloir prendre un powerbook 15" ou 17" ...


----------



## MrStone (28 Septembre 2005)

barb4ry a dit:
			
		

> ben honnetement j'y connais rien mais il doit dater de 1999 je crois.... donc je dirait plus VGA . Puisqye c'etait lécran d'un PC ca peut pas être une connectique adc si ?



Ca fait quelques temps qu'Apple a laissé tomber la connectique ADC, la sortie des ibooks est en mini VGA, fourni (je crois, que ceux qui savent confirment) avec un adaptateur VGA et donc compatible avec tous les moniteurs PC depuis au moins 10 ans.

Comme dit plus haut tu devras recourir à un haxie si tu veux faire du dual screen, par défaut tu n'auras droit qu'à un mode miroir. 

Et j'en profite pour enfoncer le clou : un 12" et un 21" affichent exactement la même chose à résolution égale !!! Simplement ça sera affiché plus gros sur le 21"


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Septembre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait quelques temps qu'Apple a laissé tomber la connectique ADC, la sortie des ibooks est en mini VGA, fourni (je crois, que ceux qui savent confirment) avec un adaptateur VGA et donc compatible avec tous les moniteurs PC depuis au moins 10 ans.
> 
> Comme dit plus haut tu devras recourir à un haxie si tu veux faire du dual screen, par défaut tu n'auras droit qu'à un mode miroir.
> 
> Et j'en profite pour enfoncer le clou : un 12" et un 21" affichent exactement la même chose à résolution égale !!! Simplement ça sera affiché plus gros sur le 21"



Je confirme pour l'adaptateur miniVGA-VGA, il est fourni avec les  ibook.
Mon Frere possede un 14", il en est tres content. C'est la même résolution que les 12", mais juste en plus gros, ce qui l'arrange (mon Frere, hein, pas l'iBook  )


----------



## paradize (28 Septembre 2005)

Bon, je vais me faire l'avocat du diable...

J'ai un ibook 14" (yéééé, pas bien, lol) et oui, qd je l'ai sorti du carton, je me suis dit "putain, il est lourd", et maintenant, plus de 6 mois après, je fais " tain, il est léger", c'est une question d'habitude. J'ai toujours réussi à le mettre dans mon simple sac à dos d'étudiante (depuis j'ai investi dans un sac spécial ordi, plus pratique). Je fais des montages de films, etc, et c'est vrai que j'aime bien l'écran, que je trouve juste à sa bonne valeur... (oui, j'ai lu, ça change rien, bla bla bla)...

Si tu achète un 12", tu l'aura moins cher, plus pratique (dixit les utilisateurs dudit portable)
Si tu achète un 14", t'aura la côte avec les filles et les gars qui t'environt....

Toute façon, je sais pas pourquoi je poste, je suis sûr que t'a couru à la fnac aujourd'hui, pour te payer ton 12". Si t'a un pépin, passe pas par eux, j'ai attendu 2 mois pour un simple échange d'ipod (j'en avais tellement marre d'attendre que j'ai rêvé que je recevais un ipod à fourrure rose et blanche à l'arrière, mais c'est dans un autre post que je dois le marquer ça)

Pfiou, les vendanges, ça crève...

Bonne nuit


----------



## MrStone (28 Septembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme pour l'adaptateur miniVGA-VGA, il est fourni avec les  ibook.
> Mon Frere possede un 14", il en est tres content. C'est la même résolution que les 12", mais juste en plus gros, ce qui l'arrange (mon Frere, hein, pas l'iBook  )



Pourquoi il est presbyte ?
:rateau:


----------



## barb4ry (28 Septembre 2005)

paradize a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je vais me faire l'avocat du diable...
> 
> J'ai un ibook 14" (yéééé, pas bien, lol) et oui, qd je l'ai sorti du carton, je me suis dit "putain, il est lourd", et maintenant, plus de 6 mois après, je fais " tain, il est léger", c'est une question d'habitude. J'ai toujours réussi à le mettre dans mon simple sac à dos d'étudiante (depuis j'ai investi dans un sac spécial ordi, plus pratique). Je fais des montages de films, etc, et c'est vrai que j'aime bien l'écran, que je trouve juste à sa bonne valeur... (oui, j'ai lu, ça change rien, bla bla bla)...
> 
> ...


 
Je prend le 14" !!!! 

Et non je ne suis pas allez à la fnac aujourdui ( j'y ai déja passé toute la semaine derniere, je pense que si il me revoient tourner autour d'un ibook ils vont appeler les flics !) mais de voir quelqu'un heureux de son 14" (en plus pour faire du montage vidéo....) ca me conforte un peu dans mon choix !

Pour ce qui est du Sav de la fnac ne m'en parle meme pas ! moi aussi j'a eu un probleme avec mon Ipod il se bloquait et devenait brulant et vidait la batterie et ca environ 3 fois par semaine (donc quand même un probleme assez embettant) je l'ai raméné a la fnac en leur precisant de m'envoyer un email quand l'ipod reviendrait.... Au bout d'un mois toujours pas d'email alors t'en pis j'y vais, le gars me dit qu'il l'avait depuis une semaine et que je n'aurais donc une extension de garantie que de 3 semaines....

Déja ca me met les nerfs ensuite je découvre qu'Apple ne m'a pas changé mon Ipod, en disant qu'il n'avait aucune anomalie (faut le faire quand même.....) et une fois chez moi je me rend compte qu'il mon enlevé tout ce qui était dessus j'ai donc perdu les 3/4 de ma musique (je n'avais pas tout sur ordi) et en plus quand je le rebranche a mon pc windows ne veut plus reconnaitre l'ipod ! Et d'ailleurs l'ipod m'a refait le coup du plantages quelques jours apres........
Donc oui le Sav de la Fnac et de appel est honteux....

Pour ce qui est des vidanges je veux bien te croire je ressort de la ceuillette et je suis épuisé alors au'il parait que c'est bien moins fatiguant...


----------



## Adrienhb (28 Septembre 2005)

paradize a dit:
			
		

> Si tu achète un 14", t'aura la côte avec les filles et les gars qui t'environt....



Avec un 12" aussi... voir plus je pense... car selon l'adage bien connu "ce qui est petit est mignon!" 
  

A.


----------



## paradize (29 Septembre 2005)

J'aime bien, tlm te dit "prend le 12", vas y , c'est trop bien, et j'arrive, et tu corrobore mes propos...

J'ai loupée ma vocation, c'est pas opérateur PAO que j'aurais du apprendre, c'est vendeuse....

En tout cas, tu fais ton choix en connaissance de cause, mais question juste...

Pourquoi passer par la fnac et payer plus cher que passer par apple store ?  Bon, je dis ça, j'ai aussi acheté mon ibook là bas (trop la tehon ML). Je vais me cacher, c bon ...


----------



## barb4ry (29 Septembre 2005)

Ben disont plutôt que je suis tetu et que ca me fait plaisir de voir que je ne suis pas le seul a penser que le 14" est une bonne solution, et pour la fnac j'avoue que le fait de ne pas avoir a attendre 1 semaine de plus est un gros argument en sa faveur (pour moi en tout cas !)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2005)

barb4ry a dit:
			
		

> j'avoue que le fait de ne pas avoir a attendre 1 semaine de plus est un gros argument en sa faveur (pour moi en tout cas !)


 
1 semaine... 
t''es gentil, la !!!


----------



## sebneb (17 Octobre 2005)

barb4ry a dit:
			
		

> j'avoue que le fait de ne pas avoir a attendre 1 semaine de plus est un gros argument en sa faveur (pour moi en tout cas !)



la c'est super sympa car moi j'ai commandé mon PB le 25 septembre et il n'est toujours pas prêt. Pour moi ça fera plus 1 mois et demi qu'une semaine


----------

